# My New ICE in 325i w/ HK (Stealthbox & Phatbox)



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

So I caved in a couple weeks ago and ordered some stuff for my new '04 325i. I have the upgraded HK system, but I found the Bass to be dissapointing. As such, I got the following...

JL Stealthboxes
JL 250x1 Amp

And just because I couldn't resist

PhatNoise Phatbox :thumbup: 

Man.... What a difference!!! The Stealthboxes sound great IMO. It isn't gonna blow the windows out of the car, but it fills in that missing bass and has a surprising punch for two 8"s. All in all, great clean sound. 

The PhatBox is pretty awesome as well. I look forward to never fumbling through a CD case again looking for a CD, and crossing my fingers that I won't get into an accident w/ my eyes off the road. It is very easy to use and quite intuitive. I can't tell the difference in sound quality between actual CDs and this (I encode at 192 or 224).

I had the work done at Myer-Emco in Arlington, VA. They did a great job. Very helpful, and did a very clean install (i'll post pics when I get home from work). The installer built an amp rack and mounted the amp and the Phatbox onto it.

If anyone is considering either one of these products, I give them my thumbs up. Now hopefully i can resist the urge to spend any more money in the near future.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Where are the pictures to prove this


----------



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Where are the pictures to prove this


I'll post some pics tonight when I get home from work


----------



## Jon325 (Dec 19, 2003)

Fritz,
Hey could you post up where you got the stealth boxes at and how much? I saw the JL site and it stated that for cars with the factory cd changer/nav compartment needs to me altered so I was wondering if your car came with the CD changer compartment and also does the car sound different since they had to take out the two back speakers? Thanks in advance. I am really thinking about putting in the stealth boxes so that I can still get to my spare tire.

Jon325


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon325 said:


> Fritz,
> Hey could you post up where you got the stealth boxes at and how much? I saw the JL site and it stated that for cars with the factory cd changer/nav compartment needs to me altered so I was wondering if your car came with the CD changer compartment and also does the car sound different since they had to take out the two back speakers? Thanks in advance. I am really thinking about putting in the stealth boxes so that I can still get to my spare tire.
> 
> Jon325


When finalizing my ICE plans today, we discussed using stealths. But since I want a deep punch and the ability to hit real lows, we opted for a single aluminum 12". But the installer was pleased with stealth installs he has done.....you will not be unhappy :thumbup:


----------



## Jon325 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Dr. Phil,
I feel like I am on Oprah. Now I just need to find a place to install the stealths. I am thinking about HiFi Buys (Tweeters) but when I go back to Augusta when winter holidays are over I won't have access to the Atlanta HiFi Buys. I guess I can either come back or shop around the local stereo shops in Augusta. Really worried about stereo installs since my old car was screwed up by poor installation. Any recs on install shops here in Atlanta or Augusta Ga? Thanks in advance.

Jon325


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon325 said:


> Thanks Dr. Phil,
> I feel like I am on Oprah. Now I just need to find a place to install the stealths. I am thinking about HiFi Buys (Tweeters) but when I go back to Augusta when winter holidays are over I won't have access to the Atlanta HiFi Buys. I guess I can either come back or shop around the local stereo shops in Augusta. Really worried about stereo installs since my old car was screwed up by poor installation. Any recs on install shops here in Atlanta or Augusta Ga? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jon325


A stealth only install would not be too difficult to undertake yourself. Since they bolt on to facotory locations the hardest part would be grabbing the signal from the OEM line. If you search here you will find some write ups on how to grab the signal from the h/k "sub" amp area and run it into your replacement amp. I believe the amp of choice for the Stealths is a JL 250/1.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jon325 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks again Dr Phil,
I don't have H/K in my car....this might be a stupid question but do I have a separate amp in my car or does it all run off of the Head unit? Thanks ......I might consider putting it in myself now....but now I gotta get a good DIY....Thanks again

Jon325


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon325 said:


> Thanks again Dr Phil,
> I don't have H/K in my car....this might be a stupid question but do I have a separate amp in my car or does it all run off of the Head unit? Thanks ......I might consider putting it in myself now....but now I gotta get a good DIY....Thanks again
> 
> Jon325


No HK then only one amp, nothing runs off head unit.


----------



## Jon325 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Dr Phil,
Anyone know where the amp is and also where this infamous white wire for the amp start is at as well. Sorry for the newbie questions

Jon325


----------



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's some pics of the setup


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon325 said:


> Thanks Dr Phil,
> Anyone know where the amp is and also where this infamous white wire for the amp start is at as well. Sorry for the newbie questions
> 
> Jon325


The amp is located in the back left side of the trunk. Do a search for the DIY on amps and you should find a picture. I have a PDF file of the lay out but not on this computer...sorry


----------



## Jon325 (Dec 19, 2003)

Fritz
Could you post up the websites on where you got your equipment and how much (Stealthboxes and JL 250/1). Thanks and also I see that you have the Nav/CD trunk compartment, did the installers cut into that or did they modify ur Stealthboxes to fit the driver side slot. THanks in advance

Jon325


----------



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

Jon325 said:


> Fritz
> Could you post up the websites on where you got your equipment and how much (Stealthboxes and JL 250/1). Thanks and also I see that you have the Nav/CD trunk compartment, did the installers cut into that or did they modify ur Stealthboxes to fit the driver side slot. THanks in advance
> 
> Jon325


Jon,

The JL 250x1 Amp cost me $329 and the JL Stealthboxes cost $369. I bought both of them at Myer-Emco in Arlington, VA. They did the install as well.

They modified the left stealthbox (you can see in the picture above) so that it fits over the Nav unit.


----------



## Boston Bimmer (Feb 7, 2004)

*Rear speakers and Stealthbox*

I want to use the stealthbox, to conserve trunk space. But if the rear speakers come out, what/where do you replace rear fill speakers with? I have the upgraded H/K system and plan on ripping the entire atonal system out. :AF330i:


----------

